# IBS and VH



## irenious (Aug 27, 2004)

Just had colonoscopy, diagnosed, IBS, Vascular Hyperalgesia and diverticulosis. Had IBS for years not too much problem other than constipation. Mothers Day had to go to emergency said I had a food borne parasite, ever since I am in pain, any thing i eat hurts. Dr see again 9/804. Anyone else with these problems and how do you manage.


----------

